# Apprentice



## catfishjack (Sep 4, 2011)

most kids join the union without understanding anything about it. those are questions i'd ask the bm before they prick your finger and you sign the blood oath


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I suspect you'll be hard-pressed for work for the next 20-25 years.

It's early in your career yet, but think about laying some roots for getting into a specialty - process controls, automation, that sort of thing. With some good experience under your belt in those fields you'll be pretty succesful later on.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

catfishjack said:


> most kids join the union without understanding anything about it. those are questions i'd ask the bm before they prick your finger and you sign the blood oath


There is no blood oath.... The only agreement I know of is once you start school if you don't work a certain # of years as a JW for the Union you have to pay for the schooling, but thats only if you become a JW and go nonunion. I know a few guys that have changed careers after years if being in IBEW, they still pay there dues so if the new job is not what it was cracked up to be they can always go back. And you CANNOT lose your retirement.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

This is still a free country and other than the obligation of completing your time as noted after your apprenticeship, you can do as you wish. Your retirement will be based on how long you work in the local.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> This is still a free country and other than the obligation of completing your time as noted after your apprenticeship, you can do as you wish. Your retirement will be based on how long you work in the local.


 you need 5 years to be vested in the NEBF


----------

